# Why is my computer laggy when I play Games



## LbG (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi I just recently joined 5 minutes ago a buddy of mine told me you guys can probally answer all my questions. So my question is how come my computer is so laggy when i play games.
I have all new parts for my computer. but when I host a game on wc3 everyone says its laggy and when i join any game I still lag. Also my fly for fun lags i can barely play that and my cs has massive huge lag/ping. THis only happend recently when I my computer guy changed my mother board. My computer was fine before i reformated and got a new mother board but its still tha same one just newer. I have a

Computer: Intel(R.)
Pentium(R.) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
2.80GHz, 512 MB of RAM

Please help me xD


----------



## LbG (Feb 5, 2007)

Also my friend said there might be a problem with my firewall its blocking out my connection to games or something. Just more info xD


----------



## Lord Pyro (Jan 5, 2007)

Could be the network card in your computer, but i doubt it probarly caused by programs that you installed on your computer try installing a firewall like zonealarm and monitor what is using your internet and then you may find the problem

Other then that its a hardware problem this 'new' motherboard may not be as good as you may have thought it was, also depending on the drivers you got installed that would affect the performance of your hardware try updating your drivers


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

Do you know what video card you have?

Most poor game performance is due to the video card.. Honestly 512 RAM is low for modern games.
Also, if you have too many backgroud programs and services running it will eat resources.
Norton antivirus was real bad at using system RAM.. 

Same motherboard? Or just same brand?
If it's the exact same, there could be a performance tweak done to the bios or windows that wasn't done to this one.

And, yes.. as said.. drivers. Any video, Audio and if needed, motherboard drivers


----------



## LbG (Feb 5, 2007)

Well I have a Radeon 9600 Omega Driver so I dont really think the problem is a graphic card. 
And my internet connection is shaw which most people use so ya... xD more info xD

Also same motherboard and i thought 512ram or 2.80GHz was normal lol xD


----------



## Blinding (Feb 2, 2007)

1 Gig or better of Ram is usually best. Also you may want to make sure all of your mother board drivers are up to date. And if they are, you may want to go to the site that manufactured the board. Sometimes the disk that comes with the board that has the drivers on it is not up to date. For example my Nvidia K8N neo 4 comes with a disk that has the drivers on it but I have to go to the MSI website in order to get the up to date drivers and play any sort of online game without losing connection in a high population or high performance area. SO my best bet is that its your mother boards Bus or network drivers.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If the problem is caused by bad "ping" rather than insufficient display or memory hardware, then you need to test the speed of your network connection.

http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/

This will only test your general upload and download speeds -- it does not really test "ping" which is something different -- and is normally caused by latency between you and the server -- generally an ISP issue in their routing and in the number of nodes between you and the server.

If you can get the server addresses, you can monitor them with this utility:

http://www.pingplotter.com/download.html

You also need to verify that the ping is really bad on multiple servers.

What are the pings you are getting?


----------



## LbG (Feb 5, 2007)

My computer speed is about Download Speed: 296 kbps (37 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 266 kbps (33.3 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## Blinding (Feb 2, 2007)

What kind of internet do you have..? As in Dial up DSL Cable etc


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That's awful -- about what I had when I first ordered Earthlink DSL. After jawboning with their tech support and having them check the routing -- they told me I was too far from the phone co's switching office.

Talk to your ISP and have them check your connection. Something is very wrong. If you have DSL -- consider switching to cable -- which is what I did -- with speeds consisently equivalent to what I pay for: 4mbits download .5 mbits upload.


----------



## LbG (Feb 5, 2007)

Okay well i talked to my shaw and they told me to switch my blue modem(4lights that blink) to 
a new black more reliable modem and my computer guy said thats probally tha problem.

So thanks for your guyz help ill keep you updated and thx for all your help

Oh ya I have shaw High speed btw so ya..... xD


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Maybe -- do you know if they actually tested the connection for you?

If you had a good rep and there was something wrong in your area, he should have been able to tell you.


----------

